# Rückkopplung durch "was sie hören" im TS etc. Creative Soundkarte



## S_Fischer (19. Juli 2009)

*Rückkopplung durch "was sie hören" im TS etc. Creative Soundkarte*

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Proplem wenn ich über mein Headset/Lautsprecher telefoniere dann gibt es immer eine Rückkopplung wenn mein gegenüber etwas sagt.

Ich benutze eine Sound Blaster x-fi Platinum Fantal1ty champion series
und es liegt an mir, nicht an meinem gegenüber da wenn er bei sich die funktion stereomix anschaltet eine Rückkoplung ensteht wenn ich etwas sage. Die Funktion "Stereomix" scheint Creative "was sie hören" zu nennen.

Wenn er sein Mikro auschaltet komme ich und der windows sound kristallklar rüber, sobald er sein mikro ransteckt gibts ne Rückkopplung.

einegtlich wärs ja ganz einfach wenn ich unter der Konsole "was sie hören" leise schalte müsste der winows sound ja weg sein. Richtig ist er auch aber mein mikro auch bzw ich höre mich nur noch über kopfhörer/lautsprecher lauter. Ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin das mikro an und windows aus zu schalten was antscheinend die Lösung ist.

Ich habe das gefühl das der ton folgenden weg macht:
Mikro -Lautsprecher - Was sie hören - Ausgabe, der ton soll aber von Mikro gleich in die Ausgabe. Ich hoffe ihr habt verstanden was ich meine.


----------



## S_Fischer (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rückkopplun durch "was sie hören" im TS etc. Creative Soundkarte*

hat keiner ne idee? Die soundkarte wurde sehr oft verkauft man muss doch mit ihr skypen etc können.


----------



## Der Maniac (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rückkopplun durch "was sie hören" im TS etc. Creative Soundkarte*

Das ganze schonmal auf Mikrofon gestellt anstatt "Was sie hören"? dann sollte das normal klappen >_> Oder hast du Vista?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rückkopplun durch "was sie hören" im TS etc. Creative Soundkarte*

du solltest bei "aufnahme" NUR das mic aktiv haben, denn sonst wird der sound deines gesprächspartners zweimal minimal versetzt aufgenommen wird: einmal über das mic, weil es das aus den boxen kommende aufnimmt, und einmal direkt durch die treiber das aktiv sein von "was sie hören. und das gibt ne rückkopplung.

also am besten: bei wiedergabe solltest du das mic NICHT akiviert haben, bei aufnahme wiederum NUR das mic.

oder du machst du boxen leiser/vergrößerst deinen abstand zu den boxen.


----------



## S_Fischer (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rückkopplun durch "was sie hören" im TS etc. Creative Soundkarte*



Der Maniac schrieb:


> Das ganze schonmal auf Mikrofon gestellt anstatt "Was sie hören"? dann sollte das normal klappen >_> Oder hast du Vista?


 
ja das is es ja aber das geht nicht sobald ich "was sie hören" ausschalte kommt nix rüber obwohl mikro an.

Ja ich habe Vista Ultimate x64



Herbboy schrieb:


> du solltest bei "aufnahme" NUR das mic aktiv haben, denn sonst wird der sound deines gesprächspartners zweimal minimal versetzt aufgenommen wird: einmal über das mic, weil es das aus den boxen kommende aufnimmt, und einmal direkt durch die treiber das aktiv sein von "was sie hören. und das gibt ne rückkopplung.
> 
> also am besten: bei wiedergabe solltest du das mic NICHT akiviert haben, bei aufnahme wiederum NUR das mic.
> 
> oder du machst du boxen leiser/vergrößerst deinen abstand zu den boxen.


 
ich habe die Lautsprecher nicht an darauf bin ich auch schon gekommen das alles tritt bei kopfhörern auf.

Zu deiner Lösung gute idee nur wo kann ich das Einstellen?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rückkopplung durch "was sie hören" im TS etc. Creative Soundkarte*

also, bei vista musst du mal sowohl bei systemsteuerung schauen, da gibt es nen menüpunkt für sound&co, als auch im reglermenü. 

wo genau hast du "was sie hören" denn stehen? ist da sonst kein regler? auch nicht vlt. über nen menüpunkt oben mit erweiterten optionen?


----------



## S_Fischer (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rückkopplung durch "was sie hören" im TS etc. Creative Soundkarte*

"was sie hören" heißt bei anderen "Stereomix".
Ja wie du unten siehst es ist ein Regler allerdings wenn ich den Auschalte bzw. leiser mache wird auch das Mikro leiser bzw geht aus. 
Der Regler auf der linken Seite "Mikrofon" ist der Eingang hinten an der Soundkarte, "Line in -2 / Mic -2" ist der Kopfhörereingang am Frontpannel.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rückkopplung durch "was sie hören" im TS etc. Creative Soundkarte*

oben steht "wiedergabe" und "rec" - kannst du da irgendwie die ansicht wechseln?

was is, wenn du auf diesen pfeil über dem "was sie hören"-regler klickst? kommt da was zur auswahl?


----------



## S_Fischer (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rückkopplung durch "was sie hören" im TS etc. Creative Soundkarte*



Herbboy schrieb:


> oben steht "wiedergabe" und "rec" - kannst du da irgendwie die ansicht wechseln?
> 
> was is, wenn du auf diesen pfeil über dem "was sie hören"-regler klickst? kommt da was zur auswahl?


 
Wiedergabe und Rec steht da nur so, da die linken Regler für Aufnahme und die rechten für Aufnahme sind. 

Auf den Pfeilen kann ich die Anschlüsse wechseln da ich ja nicht nur einen Mikrofoneingang habe sondern noch einige andere Anschlüsse mehr.

Ich habe jetzt mal alles bis auf "Line in 2 / Mic 2" und "Was sie hören" ganz leise also aus geschaltet damit ich Mögliche Rückkoplung z.B durch den hinteren Mikrofonausgang ausschließen kann, hat jedoch nicht die gewünschte Lösung erbracht. Und wenn ich wie gesagt "Was sie hören" leiser stelle höre ich mich selber noch verstärkt im Mikro (wie immer(sinn davon ist mir nicht klar Stört aber nicht im Gegenteil)) jedoch kommt an der Gegenseite nichts an, anonsten hallt es weiterhin bei der Gegenseite .


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Rückkopplung durch "was sie hören" im TS etc. Creative Soundkarte*

also, der "rec"-regler ist halt NUR für aufnahme - der kann an sich nicht beeinflussen, was DU hörst, außer du hast in der software, die grad aufnimmt, irgendwas aktiv, damit du auch das mithören kannst.

vlt. liegt das prob also an deiner telefonsoftware? vlt. hast du da was falsch bei den aufnahme/wiedergabeoptionen?


an sich dürfte es nämlich keine rückkopplung geben, wenn das mic bei wiedergabe aus ist.


ach ja: kannst du denn nicht irgendwie den regler "was sie hören" so umstellen, dass er NUR für das mic ist, also statt "was sie hören" halt "mic" am regler steht ? dann würde wirklich NUR das mic aufgenommen und von der telefon-software weitergeleitet werden.


----------

